# More information on the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III [CR2]



## canonnews (Oct 29, 2019)

> Remember when we told you we saw an image of the 1DX Mark III but couldn’t tell show it? Well, that person got back to us today with a little more details on the 1DX Mark III.
> We already know it’s fast,  has great video specifications, built like a tank, and even shoots RAW video.  You can probably use it to prop up your car instead of a jack in an emergency.  It’s very likely to be Canon’s best 1 series DSLR, and hopefully not the last of it’s kind.
> The source mentioned a few tidbits to us;
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## $winter (Oct 29, 2019)

sony will surrender


----------



## ColinJR (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick. I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 29, 2019)

As the 1D series is too big for me to use comfortably, my hope is that some of this great tech will trickle down to the next gen 5D!


----------



## Jack Jian (Oct 29, 2019)

$winter said:


> sony will surrender


It already surrendered long ago, it's just the PS4 fanboys keeping it alive online.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 29, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick.



Perhaps you're right to be skeptical, but an AF trackpad sounds great to me. Combining the tactile feel of the joystick for selection with the ability to actually back button focus sounds like a step-up on all fronts to me.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 29, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> As the 1D series is too big for me to use comfortably, my hope is that some of this great tech will trickle down to the next gen 5D!


 Same! Particularly the AF trackpad to replace the M-Fn touch bar. It's hard to imagine it could be worse than the touch bar.


----------



## felipeolveram (Oct 29, 2019)

Based on previous releases and trade show schedules I think we'll it around CP+ which is late february/early march. Did your source mention anything about pricing?


----------



## navastronia (Oct 29, 2019)

How would battery life improve significantly if 1) it takes the same batteries as the 1DXii, and 2) the camera is so fundamentally similar to the 1DXii?


----------



## richperson (Oct 29, 2019)

navastronia said:


> How would battery life improve significantly if 1) it takes the same batteries as the 1DXii, and 2) the camera is so fundamentally similar to the 1DXii?



New sensor and digic processors use less power. That would have to be the main difference.


----------



## Profit007 (Oct 29, 2019)

To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 29, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> Based on previous releases and trade show schedules I think we'll it around CP+ which is late february/early march. Did your source mention anything about pricing?



No prices mentioned. That was all the information we could share publically, there weren't any other details relating to the 1DX Mark III in the email.

Somewhere in between Feb and March is a safe bet. The 1DX came out in March, the 1DX Mark II came out in early Feb.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Oct 29, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick. I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).



The EOS R touch bar isn't bad .. just that some photographer's lack the knack to implement it. I've seen scores of posts and videos where people have put it to good use. And it can also be ignored.

Wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming 1DX III has a joystick and pad as two options for more choices.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 29, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> As the 1D series is too big for me to use comfortably, my hope is that some of this great tech will trickle down to the next gen 5D!



It surely will.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 29, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.



Here we go again


----------



## ethanz (Oct 30, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> Did your source mention anything about pricing?



I think in the very competitive environment that Canon faces today they will not release it for more than the $6k that the 1dx2 was released at.


----------



## felipeolveram (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.



My macbook pro 2016 can barely edit 4k 10bit from a gh5 and I don't think the current MBP can do much better so personally I'm fine with 4k, i think 6k would be excessive currently for most people


----------



## slclick (Oct 30, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> My macbook pro 2016 can barely edit 4k 10bit from a gh5 and I don't think the current MBP can do much better so personally I'm fine with 4k, i think 6k would be excessive currently for most people





scyrene said:


> Here we go again


No it's 8k, wait....12, no... 16.... give any video head a few months and the numbers change but the drivel is the same.


----------



## felipeolveram (Oct 30, 2019)

slclick said:


> No it's 8k, wait....12, no... 16.... give any video head a few months and the numbers change but the drivel is the same.


Agreed, 6k and all those numbers are buzzwords, and they sound great, but when you actually try to edit these files or ask what is the final audience most people will shoot in 1080 if not 4k. I like 4k because you can do scale down 3840x2160 to 16:9 2400 x 1350 for youtube then export for ig 1080 x 1350 - but I think 6k would be excess for the average target audience. 6k and all that jazz is more so for individuals who are shooting in the industry or indies but in that case they opt for cinema cameras anyways.


----------



## seasonascent (Oct 30, 2019)

Here is the obligatory 'canon is *******' comment.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

Patience my dears, we are almost in november, two months to wait until all will be revealed, especially the size of the hole in ourbank account for everyone will want to have this camera.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 30, 2019)

The camera sounds fantastic and I bet the 4K will be around 450mbps and not the 100mbps or so that Sony files are, so grading should be fantastic.

I'll get one a year or so after it comes out, when I can get it a lot cheaper.

There's life in the old mirror yet!


----------



## Pape (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.


If it got 20mpix or smaller sensor it cant do 6k video . no need even discuss about this matter 
So if they tell video resolution they also tell sensor size ,what they still want keep secret obviously.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick. I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).


Sorry, but I could not resist responding. Maybe you need to learn ho to move the AF with your nose? I've never seen a "nose operated camera" as a feature, but who knows, that jaut may be the new way of "interactivity" of the future photography. Or you just need to flip the screen when you use the view finder for taking pictures.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> The camera sounds fantastic and I bet the 4K will be around 450mbps and not the 100mbps or so that Sony files are, so grading should be fantastic.
> 
> I'll get one a year or so after it comes out, when I can get it a lot cheaper.
> 
> There's life in the old mirror yet!


The price of the 1Dx didn't change since the day it came avaliable, the only time the price is reduced is when the next model is in the horizon. I am not sure you will waif 4 years. 

And I also prefere to SEE the image I am picturing than let an electronic device SHOW me what it see.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.


As physiscist I always like to have the best data with fine graininess ... but most old movies are around 2 ... 2.5 k resolution except those 70mm movies like e.g. 2001 A Space Odyssey. 4k or 6k wouldn't make the movies much more attractive because we see great acting, have well designed sound just without fancy surround effects, great use of light, perspectives, composition.
I understand that some need 4k as target format but better to have very good 4k output (pixel size/noise) and the skills to master good input material than using less good 6k material and fumbling in post. If you have a good story just 800x480 would be fine e.g. for the news. And if you do "cinema" you should have the time to adjust your setup for good performance.
And if someone really needs 6k input a cinema camera with the right lenses and recording equipment should be the most efficient way to get the best "raw" material.

In stills photography it is a totally different story: Here "6k" is transforming to 24 MPixels (2:3 aspect ratio) and IMO a minimum standard for APS-C or larger formats. Why? You cannot pan around during recording to show much detail, you have to capture the detail in ONE photo and we as viewers pan in the image. So I am lusting for 80...100MPix for stills to have ultra high resolution material and a 20...25 MPix 4-sensor-pixel-per-image-pixel-high-quality-output.

Just my opinion ...


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> The price of the 1Dx didn't change since the day it came avaliable, the only time the price is reduced is when the next model is in the horizon. I am not sure you will waif 4 years.



Or maybe less, say until Christmas time, briefly, and then another 11 months or so before heading back down and staying lower? (And then there are refurbs and gray markets, for those so inclined.)


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The EOS R touch bar isn't bad .. just that some photographer's lack the knack to implement it. I've seen scores of posts and videos where people have put it to good use. And it can also be ignored.


At first I couldn't find a use for it, but then Viggo told me how I could use it to turn the level on and off, and also the histogram. Love it.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 30, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> At first I couldn't find a use for it, but then Viggo told me how I could use it to turn the level on and off, and also the histogram. Love it.



Yeah there is use for it. I use it to instantly switch between AF selections, and in photo reviewing mode I use it as a rate button.


----------



## zonoskar (Oct 30, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> Agreed, 6k and all those numbers are buzzwords, and they sound great, but when you actually try to edit these files or ask what is the final audience most people will shoot in 1080 if not 4k. I like 4k because you can do scale down 3840x2160 to 16:9 2400 x 1350 for youtube then export for ig 1080 x 1350 - but I think 6k would be excess for the average target audience. 6k and all that jazz is more so for individuals who are shooting in the industry or indies but in that case they opt for cinema cameras anyways.


Most people don't buy a 1Dx. If you were talking about a 5D or EOS-M camera, I would agree. But this is the top-of-the-line camera and it's going to be used in big productions. So 6K wouldn't be really ridiculous to have on this camera, if the sensor has enough pixels. We don't know yet.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 30, 2019)

navastronia said:


> How would battery life improve significantly if 1) it takes the same batteries as the 1DXii, and 2) the camera is so fundamentally similar to the 1DXii?



The 90D is ”fundamentally similar” to the 80D and shares the battery, yet it has something like 50% improved battery life. Canon’s new generation of electronics seem to be very energy efficient.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The 90D is ”fundamentally similar” to the 80D and shares the battery, yet it has something like 50% improved battery life. Canon’s new generation of electronics seem to be very energy efficient.


That sounds good for future mirrorless also.


----------



## dboris (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry guys, but if 4K is hard to edit on your computers it's only because you work on the compressed files.
Your workflow is just not adapted.
I can edit 4K files on resolve on a 600€ computer. 4 cores, 8gb of ram, but big external SSD plugged to it.
I have a main workstation that stores the raw files and creates proxy files to work with.

So yep, I'd like to have 6K at least.
8K would be great !
Shooting 4K and displaying it on a 4K 55" TV... I can see all the image problems.
I use a ZCAM E2. With a Canon body it would be 10x worse.
Canon's 1080p is not even good.

Of course 6K Alexa will be better than any future 8K consummer device.
I agree that for the normal consummer it make no sense and none know how to work with those files.
But we're talking about 2k$+ products.
But we have 4K 8bits on Sony/Samsung cameras for years.
Even iPhones shoot 4K.
Why the hell can't we get at least 6K by now?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> The price of the 1Dx didn't change since the day it came avaliable, the only time the price is reduced is when the next model is in the horizon. I am not sure you will waif 4 years.
> 
> And I also prefere to SEE the image I am picturing than let an electronic device SHOW me what it see.


Thats not true. I paid $4,750 each for my two 1DX MkII's less than a year after they were released, I got the free CFast cards and readers too, I also got a 3 year extended third party warranty as well as the 'real' Canon 12 month warranty, the price was the same if you bought one or more so no discount for getting two. Back then the B&H price was $5,995.


----------



## BillB (Oct 30, 2019)

zonoskar said:


> Most people don't buy a 1Dx. If you were talking about a 5D or EOS-M camera, I would agree. But this is the top-of-the-line camera and it's going to be used in big productions. So 6K wouldn't be really ridiculous to have on this camera, if the sensor has enough pixels. We don't know yet.


The 1Dx camera is a top-of-the line camera, but I don't know how often it will be used in big video productions, or how many big video productions will be shot in 6K. High end video cameras might be preferable to a 1DX for that work.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Thats not true. I paid $4,750 each for my two 1DX MkII's less than a year after they were released, I got the free CFast cards and readers too, I also got a 3 year extended third party warranty as well as the 'real' Canon 12 month warranty, the price was the same if you bought one or more so no discount for getting two. Back then the B&H price was $5,995.


I believe he was referring to the MAP price set by Canon. Of course it’s possible to negotiate a better price from an individual retailer beginning on Day One, But that is solely the decision of your retailer. In your case, you got a good deal on the bodies, but by your own admission the price you paid was not reflective of the typical price at the time.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2019)

Found this article about Heif with update from Canon themselves. Good to see Canon adopting new standards which moving forward will trickle down the product stack. 









Canon graduates from JPG: "We've moved on to HEIF files…"


The Canon EOS-1D X Mark III will see the company offer HEIF files – are the days of the JPG numbered?




www.digitalcameraworld.com


----------



## stevelee (Oct 30, 2019)

scyrene said:


> Here we go again


Personally, I won’t buy one unless it supports 6K black-and-white at a variable 16-18fps.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 30, 2019)

Now I'm wondering why they didn't put that trackpad AF-ON hybrid button on the 90D instead of the joystick.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I believe he was referring to the MAP price set by Canon. Of course it’s possible to negotiate a better price from an individual retailer beginning on Day One, But that is solely the decision of your retailer. In your case, you got a good deal on the bodies, but by your own admission the price you paid was not reflective of the typical price at the time.


I don't believe he was referring to the MAP, which we all know Canon took a much closer interest in a few years ago. I believe the context of masterpix's comment was telling Bennymiata he would have to wait four years to get a good deal on a MkIII, I pointed out that probably isn't the case.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 30, 2019)

Pape said:


> If it got 20mpix or smaller sensor it cant do 6k video . no need even discuss about this matter
> So if they tell video resolution they also tell sensor size ,what they still want keep secret obviously.



You only need 25.2MP, and you could use a 24MP sensor for stills with a total pixel count of say 26MP. This is how Sony does it, the A7III captures 6K and downsamples to 4K and if you check it actually has just over 25.2MP total pixels. I'd be more inclined to believe it'll be 24MP but there was no talk at all of 6K, it's not happening anyway.


----------



## Cochese (Oct 30, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> My macbook pro 2016 can barely edit 4k 10bit from a gh5 and I don't think the current MBP can do much better so personally I'm fine with 4k, i think 6k would be excessive currently for most people


Funny enough, you're probably very wrong on that. For as much as I think the Macbook is trash (My 2014 Dell edits 4K without much issue), the current generation MBP is a lot faster than the 2016 version across all workloads. Main reason being they managed to work the thermals a lot better. Prior models of MBPs tend to thermal throttle, even at base CPU speeds, usually causing most workloads to render barely over (and often under) the base of 2.4-2.8ghz, despite being able to clock up to 3.2 - 3.6. The new MBP can sustain it's max CPU speed a whole lot longer than any previous generation. Now's a good time to upgrade if you're in the market for a new MBP. Or just wait until the next gen comes out and look for this one, used. But as always, you get what you pay for and unless you're going top spec, you're probably going to complain about something being slow (my 2014 laptop was one Xenon and ECC memory away from being the top spec'd Dell Precision)


----------



## stevelee (Oct 30, 2019)

I have no need for a laptop, and I definitely can’t envision an occasion to edit 4K video on one.

My five year old iMac can edit 4K video with no sweat. The internal drive is a 1TB SSD, so all the work files are instantly available. That may be a lot of the difference. The quad 4GHz processor before the turbo kicks in and the use of the video board processor for help certainly don’t hurt. I gather those would be good specs for a laptop even today.

I don’t have anything that shoots 6K or 8K, so I don’t know whether my iMac would be up for either of those.


----------



## felipeolveram (Oct 30, 2019)

Cochese said:


> Funny enough, you're probably very wrong on that. For as much as I think the Macbook is trash (My 2014 Dell edits 4K without much issue), the current generation MBP is a lot faster than the 2016 version across all workloads. Main reason being they managed to work the thermals a lot better. Prior models of MBPs tend to thermal throttle, even at base CPU speeds, usually causing most workloads to render barely over (and often under) the base of 2.4-2.8ghz, despite being able to clock up to 3.2 - 3.6. The new MBP can sustain it's max CPU speed a whole lot longer than any previous generation. Now's a good time to upgrade if you're in the market for a new MBP. Or just wait until the next gen comes out and look for this one, used. But as always, you get what you pay for and unless you're going top spec, you're probably going to complain about something being slow (my 2014 laptop was one Xenon and ECC memory away from being the top spec'd Dell Precision)




4k 8bit footage is fine from the gh5/sony a7iii and eos r its fine with that, 4k 10bit 422 is what is more difficult it takes forever to render preview and scrub into order to edit for a 3 minute 10bit 422 file it took over an hr to just render preview the footage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2019)

So we can look forward to sometime in 2020 having access to the new R lenses with a non-pro camera body that sports a sensor older than my first grader; or a potentially impressive DSLR body that can't use any of the new lenses. Yay?

I understand that the great body of EF lenses is more than enough for any particular purpose, but this clearly could not have been the deliberate intent when plans were developed.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

seasonascent said:


> Here is the obligatory 'canon is *******' comment.


I was just starting to panic then, but now you’ve reassured me that someone, somewhere will always say it!  I wonder when the T-shirts will come out saying this about Canon?!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't believe he was referring to the MAP, which we all know Canon took a much closer interest in a few years ago. I believe the context of masterpix's comment was telling Bennymiata he would have to wait four years to get a good deal on a MkIII, I pointed out that probably isn't the case.


Good point. Four years was an exaggeration, although the 1D line does tend to hold its initial price longer than other models. And it’s true that you can find good deals if you work at it.


----------



## magarity (Oct 30, 2019)

navastronia said:


> How would battery life improve significantly if 1) it takes the same batteries as the 1DXii, and 2) the camera is so fundamentally similar to the 1DXii?


It may be the same compatible shape but not the same battery model exactly? Cell phones have driven battery technology to amazing new energy densities. A battery with the latest material in the same shape is probably double the old capacity.


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The 90D is ”fundamentally similar” to the 80D and shares the battery, yet it has something like 50% improved battery life. Canon’s new generation of electronics seem to be very energy efficient.


It's the same as computers. Intel and AMD have both historically used a "tick tock" release schedule. The ticks are a new process, the tocks are that same new process on a smaller die. Everytime it 'tocks' the power consumption goes down (although the next 'tick' adds more power hungry transistors to the die, so it's two steps forward, one back on power consumption).


lately with bothIntel and Amd it's been tick tick tick tock, but the principle is the same. From what I understand Canon actually skipped down 3-4 generations of die sizes so their gains were much more dramatic.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Or maybe less, say until Christmas time, briefly, and then another 11 months or so before heading back down and staying lower? (And then there are refurbs and gray markets, for those so inclined.)
> 
> View attachment 187300


Interesting, I thought that the price was 5,500 all along, so waiting 1.5 years does worth the 500$?


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Thats not true. I paid $4,750 each for my two 1DX MkII's less than a year after they were released, I got the free CFast cards and readers too, I also got a 3 year extended third party warranty as well as the 'real' Canon 12 month warranty, the price was the same if you bought one or more so no discount for getting two. Back then the B&H price was $5,995.


Can you share where you got that price?


----------



## Canon-Chas (Oct 30, 2019)

No silent shutter through viewfinder is a deal breaker for me. 20 fps in liveview is awkward, can't Canon get even 10 fps in silent mode in viewfinder ! I can always use my Sony A9 .......


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Can you share where you got that price?


Canon Price Watch. https://www.cpricewatch.com/contact/

I have bought bodies and lenses via CPW in multiple transactions and I have never had an issue with any transaction, though the actual retailer changes.

Never buy any new Canon gear (and a few other manufacturers) without emailing Gordon over there, he will find you the best possible deal from either USA Canon dealers, Canon Canada dealers, or grey market dealers if that is what you want, it is your choice. You know where the deal is coming from and you are sending the money to a respectable brick and mortar store, they just can't advertise the price because Canon won't let them.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 30, 2019)

dboris said:


> Sorry guys, but if 4K is hard to edit on your computers it's only because you work on the compressed files.
> Your workflow is just not adapted.
> I can edit 4K files on resolve on a 600€ computer. 4 cores, 8gb of ram, but big external SSD plugged to it.
> I have a main workstation that stores the raw files and creates proxy files to work with.



Resolve, a big resource hog and editing 4K on the 8GB RAM PC? I don't believe you for a second. But maybe you are talking about a slide show


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Interesting, I thought that the price was 5,500 all along, so waiting 1.5 years does worth the 500$?


If somebody has a working camera and doesn't need an immediate upgrade, the $500 might be worth it to him/her. And if we occasionally, due to excitement or actual need, buy something at the release price, it might not mean much in the scheme of our finances. However, by waiting for price drops consistently, you start adding up $500 here, $300 there, $1000 on another item...Before you know, you're starting to talk about some real money.

And you are the one talking about price, so I thought it meant something to you.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 30, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> No silent shutter through viewfinder is a deal breaker for me. 20 fps in liveview is awkward, can't Canon get even 10 fps in silent mode in viewfinder ! I can always use my Sony A9 .......



and how would you expect that to work with a DSLR....


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.



The VAST majority of users of this camera will be professional sports, news and wildlife still photographers. Regardless of whatever video-centric features may be included in it, the PRIMARY purpose of this camera and reason for it's existence, is for shooting stills. If you want/need high resolution video, buy a dedicated, high resolution video camera.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 30, 2019)

Sparky said:


> I was just starting to panic then, but now you’ve reassured me that someone, somewhere will always say it!  I wonder when the T-shirts will come out saying this about Canon?!


Canon needs to trademark this phrase first, then they can license its use.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 30, 2019)

canonnews said:


> and how would you expect that to work with a DSLR....


It is perplexing to me that the 1Dx series is so much louder than the 5D series. I understand that it has something to do with frame rate and I accept it as a fact of life, but it does make the 1Dx unusable in some situations. I don't expect my 1Dx to be as silent as my R, but it would be nice if it could come a little closer to the 5D.


----------



## mpmark (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.



You seem like the type of person that when 6K comes around you'll be only impressed if anyone has 8K, and when 8K comes along only impressed when someone has 10K, never pleased are you?

What on earth are you not able to do now with 4K, there is barely any content even in 4K, on youtube everything is still pretty much 1080p and it looks damn good on my macbook. I dont think you'll ever be pleased to be honest, who cares about 6K, this is a photography camera first, want 6k 8K, go to RED cameras and stop whining.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Price Watch. https://www.cpricewatch.com/contact/
> 
> I have bought bodies and lenses via CPW in multiple transactions and I have never had an issue with any transaction, though the actual retailer changes.
> 
> Never buy any new Canon gear (and a few other manufacturers) without emailing Gordon over there, he will find you the best possible deal from either USA Canon dealers, Canon Canada dealers, or grey market dealers if that is what you want, it is your choice. You know where the deal is coming from and you are sending the money to a respectable brick and mortar store, they just can't advertise the price because Canon won't let them.



I was nervous initially but as Scott says Gordon is competent and you're purchasing from a well know dealer. In my case I also discussed other items with the dealer and all activities were straight forward and efficient. Both the 1DX2 and 400 DO came from CPW with sizable savings. Not great for the local store. The R I also bought from CPW but I had given the local store the opportunity to match, which they wouldn't (were not too far off but the adapters made the difference).

Jack


----------



## DBounce (Oct 30, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I think in the very competitive environment that Canon faces today they will not release it for more than the $6k that the 1dx2 was released at.



That would hold true if it was only a video camera. The specs of this camera are about beating Nikon. There is a long rivalry between Canon and Nikon. Plus Sony doesn’t seem to be interested in being cutting edge anymore. Look at the A9II.

Expect an MSRP of $6500 - $7k. Hoping for less will likely leave you disappointed.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I was nervous initially but as Scott says Gordon is competent and you're purchasing from a well know dealer. In my case I also discussed other items with the dealer and all activities were straight forward and efficient. Both the 1DX2 and 400 DO came from CPW with sizable savings. Not great for the local store. The R I also bought from CPW but I had given the local store the opportunity to match, which they wouldn't (were not too far off but the adapters made the difference).
> 
> Jack



That poor local store is going out of business because of you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It is perplexing to me that the 1Dx series is so much louder than the 5D series. I understand that it has something to do with frame rate and I accept it as a fact of life, but it does make the 1Dx unusable in some situations. I don't expect my 1Dx to be as silent as my R, but it would be nice if it could come a little closer to the 5D.


It helps if you're losing your hearing like me ... otherwise I'd probably be too embarrassed to shoot with it. 

Jack


----------



## DBounce (Oct 30, 2019)

Pape said:


> If it got 20mpix or smaller sensor it cant do 6k video . no need even discuss about this matter
> So if they tell video resolution they also tell sensor size ,what they still want keep secret obviously.



Why not, isn’t 6k around 19 megapixels?


----------



## Kit. (Oct 30, 2019)

DBounce said:


> Why not, isn’t 6k around 19 megapixels?


If you are ok with shooting only panoramas for your stills.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2019)

ethanz said:


> That poor local store is going out of business because of you.


That does bother me a bit. I was prepared to take a hit on the price if they came close enough but they declined. Ultimately, it's going to be tough for all local retailers and we may end up being the losers.

Jack


----------



## gbc (Oct 30, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick. I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).


I HATE the M-fn bar and have turned it off completely... BUT- I *love* the AF tracking on the touchscreen. Really missed the joystick at first and took a long time to get used to it, but it was really the latest firmware update that made AF tracking so much better. The only downside is I have to move my eye slightly off the viewfinder if I really want to slide around quickly. If the 1dx mIII has a dedicated trackpad instead of using the read screen, that would pretty much solve my last remaining qualm with the AF point selection.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 30, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> If somebody has a working camera and doesn't need an immediate upgrade, the $500 might be worth it to him/her. And if we occasionally, due to excitement or actual need, buy something at the release price, it might not mean much in the scheme of our finances. However, by waiting for price drops consistently, you start adding up $500 here, $300 there, $1000 on another item...Before you know, you're starting to talk about some real money.
> 
> And you are the one talking about price, so I thought it meant something to you.


Well, the prices here, since I don't live in the US are subject to the currency exchange rate, taxes, VAT etc...


----------



## Canon-Chas (Oct 30, 2019)

canonnews said:


> and how would you expect that to work with a DSLR....


They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but useless for most wildlife


----------



## slclick (Oct 30, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve


They will, it just won't be anything except a Mark l. Which isn't a Mark l until there's a Mark ll  

All you need is patience and understanding of product cycles, R&D, market research and tooling. Ok? Now, where were we?


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 30, 2019)

Having owned the 1DX and 1DXII, two things with this announcement seems like a bummer to me. First, using a 1D camera in live view isn’t very tempting. The ergonomics, controls and weight of the camera is designed for viewfinder shooting. Improving live view functionality (such as those announced in this rumor) would be wasted for my personal use of a 1D camera. Second, a touch pad for controlling the AF may be awkward when using gloves. It actually works somewhat on the EOS R, but it doesn’t replace the tactile feedback you get from a joystick. 

Since the improvements of the 1DXIII to a large degree seems to be linked to live view and dual pixel AF, I would really hope that it comes with both an EVF and OVF, as seen in the Fuji 100-series.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 30, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> Having owned the 1DX and 1DXII, two things with this announcement seems like a bummer to me. First, using a 1D camera in live view isn’t very tempting. The ergonomics, controls and weight of the camera is designed for viewfinder shooting.


The camera is as well designed for remote shooting, where OVF is useless.

We are yet to see if it has an ergonomically compatible HDMI EVF.



Larsskv said:


> Second, a touch pad for controlling the AF may be awkward when using gloves. It actually works somewhat on the EOS R, but it doesn’t replace the tactile feedback you get from a joystick.


What if it has a laser sensor akin to one of all-surfaces mouse, and not a touchpad?


----------



## Pape (Oct 30, 2019)

If it uses liveview there can be plug in electronic viefinder like M6ii right?


----------



## Cochese (Oct 30, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> 4k 8bit footage is fine from the gh5/sony a7iii and eos r its fine with that, 4k 10bit 422 is what is more difficult it takes forever to render preview and scrub into order to edit for a 3 minute 10bit 422 file it took over an hr to just render preview the footage.


I'm seriously not joking. 3 years has made a lot of progress on your spec'd system.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 30, 2019)

They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but useless for most wildlife
[/QUOTE]

And yet the 1Dx and 1Dx2 have been used extensively by wildlife photographers...


----------



## scyrene (Oct 30, 2019)

dboris said:


> Even iPhones shoot 4K.
> Why the hell can't we get at least 6K by now?



This old chestnut  

Leaving aside the technical reasons (for instance, that it's easier to pull 4K from a smaller sensor) and the fact that 4K (or any given resolution) doesn't look the same/have the same quality on a phone compared to a dedicated camera, why are you even comparing unalike products? iPhones and 1-series DSLRs are different devices, for different jobs, aimed at different markets. The 1Dx3 also won't run apps or make phone calls - I'm being a bit flippant but fundamentally it's the same issue. Just because one device does X doesn't mean device Y should.


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Now I'm wondering why they didn't put that trackpad AF-ON hybrid button on the 90D instead of the joystick.


Because Canon was trying to appease those lusting for a 7D Mk III


----------



## melgross (Oct 30, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.


Is my assumption correct that your post is jokingly intended? Because pretty much nobody who shoots in 4K is concerned about cropping down to 4K from 6k.


----------



## melgross (Oct 30, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I think in the very competitive environment that Canon faces today they will not release it for more than the $6k that the 1dx2 was released at.


Probably. I don’t see much of a change. The trend has actually been a bit downwards.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 30, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The camera is as well designed for remote shooting, where OVF is useless.



No, it does shoot without using the OVF, but a 1D camera isn’t in any way, shape or form designed with a priority to be used in live view mode. Live view is an added feature, which came decades after designing the form factor if Canon 1-series (D)SLRs.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2019)

Some people must enjoy exposing their ignorance. The link at the bottom of my post will be dead by tomorrow as National Geographic shuts the site down but for anyone interested in whether the 1DX2 can be used for wildlife, click the link. That's not to say that a quieter shutter would not be helpful but for now it's manageable.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Interesting, I thought that the price was 5,500 all along, so waiting 1.5 years does worth the 500$?


For me the initial wait isn’t so much about price, though any deals after a few months of first adopter premium never hurts, its about the far more important aspect is getting any issues discovered and ironed out. Anybody else remember the 1D MkIII and the green dot and blue dot boxing disaster?


----------



## Kit. (Oct 30, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> No, it does shoot without using the OVF, but a 1D camera isn’t in any way, shape or form designed with a priority to be used in live view mode. Live view is an added feature, which came decades after designing the form factor if Canon 1-series (D)SLRs.


Which other Canon photo camera has a Gigabit Ethernet connection?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 30, 2019)

As for editing video, it depends entirely on which program you use on which OS and system, if you are an Apple user then Premier Pro is slow, if you are using FCPX then you can scrub through anything easily. Heck I can easily edit 4k on my iPad if I use Luma Fusion, but I am not trying to force my workflow into a system that isn't optimized.

I can easily work 1DX MkII 4k in FCPX on my MBP but I have 32GB RAM, 6 cores and 2TB of internal SSD.

PP in Windows, FCPX in Apple, Luma Fusion in iPad OS, all work 4k effortlessly with modest processing power.


----------



## Thcwub (Oct 30, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I'm hopeful, but somewhat skeptical of an AF trackpad, given how bad the M-fn bar on the EOS R is... Would love to see something better than a joystick. I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).


If it is like any modern laptop trackpad i could see this being a big deal amd one that would kill the joystick. One where you have the downward press which activates the AF and it then recongnises movement of your finger on that button to move the AF points. If it were to work like a trackpad you could potentially have the AF remain active WHILE you change AF points, rather than moving your finger to the screen or joystick to move the point.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Oct 30, 2019)

scyrene said:


> They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but useless for most wildlife



And yet the 1Dx and 1Dx2 have been used extensively by wildlife photographers... 
[/QUOTE]
Ive used both previous 1DX and 1dx 2 on wildlife, you have to be very careful with nervous subjects, an occasional single shot in " silent mode" ( not very silent) . It depends on what wildlife you are shooting I guess, but take it from me, I and many others can now get shots which would be impossible with a noisy shutter , and only by using a Sony A9 with 20 fps in silent mode, a wildlife photographers dream  I can also use Sony A9 with my Canon prime lenses with MC-11 adaptor


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 30, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Which other Canon photo camera has a Gigabit Ethernet connection?



If the R did, it would be a preferred design over a 1D-series camera for use in live view mode, and so would the the 5D, 6D, 70D, 80D, 90D and EOS M-series cameras.


----------



## djack41 (Oct 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The EOS R touch bar isn't bad .. just that some photographer's lack the knack to implement it. I've seen scores of posts and videos where people have put it to good use. And it can also be ignored.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming 1DX III has a joystick and pad as two options for more choices.


lol Touch bar is just bad.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 30, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> If the R did, it would be a preferred design over a 1D-series camera for use in live view mode, and so would the the 5D, 6D, 70D, 80D, 90D and EOS M-series cameras.


"If my aunt had balls, she'd be my uncle."


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> For me the initial wait isn’t so much about price, though any deals after a few months of first adopter premium never hurts, its about the far more important aspect is getting any issues discovered and ironed out. Anybody else remember the 1D MkIII and the green dot and blue dot boxing disaster?


Yes.. I got one one of the first 20 bodies of the 1d3, my first 1-series. I thought it missed a lot, but had no reference except my previous body, the 400d. Then the reviews started coming in and I tested more and it got worse and worse. Think it was repaired, or tried to, 4 times and endless firmwares and tune ups. It was a nightmare of a camera. I bought the 1d4 on the first day of release. Thanks for reminding me. jk


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2019)

djack41 said:


> lol Touch bar is just bad.


I would hate a camera without it now since I very often need the level or histogram, but some times at the same time and some times just one of them and I can’t see any other way of doing both that and choose kelvin directly . A HUGE timesaver for me. And all in one button. What’s there not to love?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 30, 2019)

richperson said:


> New sensor and digic processors use less power. That would have to be the main difference.


and subsequently also generate less heat which is always going to be a challenge to dissipate. That alone could be the driving factor for new sensor/digic requirement specifications. A new battery would be the least of the issues of a new body just like changing card requirements is not seen as an issue.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Well, the prices here, since I don't live in the US are subject to the currency exchange rate, taxes, VAT etc...


Yes, barring a miracle, all those taxes and weak exchange rates will be here pretty soon, so this is probably the best time to buy we will ever see in the USA.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The EOS R touch bar isn't bad .. just that some photographer's lack the knack to implement it. I've seen scores of posts and videos where people have put it to good use. And it can also be ignored.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming 1DX III has a joystick and pad as two options for more choices.


Not bad? Canon has been shamed into never putting it on another camera again. Ever.  Even great companies make a mistake now and then. It's the ones that admit it and fix it that keep going and going and going.


----------



## reef58 (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> And yet the 1Dx and 1Dx2 have been used extensively by wildlife photographers...


Ive used both previous 1DX and 1dx 2 on wildlife, you have to be very careful with nervous subjects, an occasional single shot in " silent mode" ( not very silent) . It depends on what wildlife you are shooting I guess, but take it from me, I and many others can now get shots which would be impossible with a noisy shutter , and only by using a Sony A9 with 20 fps in silent mode, a wildlife photographers dream  I can also use Sony A9 with my Canon prime lenses with MC-11 adaptor
[/QUOTE]

I like to trust but verify. Can you post some of the photos you have taken with the A9 which were impossible with the 1dx?

Thanks in advance


----------



## scyrene (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> And yet the 1Dx and 1Dx2 have been used extensively by wildlife photographers...


Ive used both previous 1DX and 1dx 2 on wildlife, you have to be very careful with nervous subjects, an occasional single shot in " silent mode" ( not very silent) . It depends on what wildlife you are shooting I guess, but take it from me, I and many others can now get shots which would be impossible with a noisy shutter , and only by using a Sony A9 with 20 fps in silent mode, a wildlife photographers dream  I can also use Sony A9 with my Canon prime lenses with MC-11 adaptor
[/QUOTE]

Oh I've no doubt that quieter is better, but the original post stated the 1Dx was 'useless'. It's that sort of hyperbole that brings this place down. Your answer is much more nuanced. My own experience fwiw (though not with a 1-series) is that no wildlife I've tried to shoot is bothered by my shutter, but there's lots of reasons for that.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2019)

A key factor with wildlife is how close you are and whether you are hidden. Certainly noise is generally not desirable but sometimes it really doesn't matter. A long lens places the noise at quite a distance so it's less problematic and of course many birds, like hummers, don't fear getting shot anyway. Yes hyperbole is annoying but best ignored. I usually do.

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Oct 31, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> For me the initial wait isn’t so much about price, though any deals after a few months of first adopter premium never hurts, its about the far more important aspect is getting any issues discovered and ironed out. Anybody else remember the 1D MkIII and the green dot and blue dot boxing disaster?


Or the CFast card malfunction with the 1Dx II?


----------



## maves (Oct 31, 2019)

The problem of the Touch Bar is that people didn't know how to use it and tried to give it functions that it is bad for. It's not a wheel, and it's horrible for settings like ISO or exposure compensation where you need feedback like clicks. What it's good for is gestures. Not many people are used to having that on their camera so were slow to adopt it and I was similar. I primarily shoot architecture with tilt shift lenses hand held! Tap left it toggles the level, tap right it toggles the histogram, swipe right it zooms in, swipe left it zooms out. 

Now that I'm used to it I hope they put it on every camera they make.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 31, 2019)

DBounce said:


> Why not, isn’t 6k around 19 megapixels?


Really?

Video is usually a 16:9 format, and sensors are 3:2, the 16:9 video can come from the full width but not the full height. If you have a 19MP 16:9 image taken from a 3:2 sensor you need 25.2MP for the full sensor. I'll let you do the math.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Oct 31, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some people must enjoy exposing their ignorance. The link at the bottom of my post will be dead by tomorrow as National Geographic shuts the site down but for anyone interested in whether the 1DX2 can be used for wildlife, click the link. That's not to say that a quieter shutter would not be helpful but for now it's manageable.
> 
> Jack



For birding the 1DX noisy shutter would easily scare many species even in the so-called silent mode. It's a big deal and one thing less to try and work around with cameras like the A9. If they had a silent mode as least as quiet as the 5D4's it would be a decent compromise if you could still shoot at say 5-7fps.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 31, 2019)

In most situations it hasn't worried me. Although I have been in positions (an open vehicle in close proximity to lion, leopard, wild dog and elephant) where I have opted not to shoot with the 1dxii, lest I potentially stirred the pot. At close distances most DSLR's will make enough noise to attract attention. But as Jack has said, more often than not you are at a distance with a long lens and the issue doesn't arise.


----------



## slclick (Oct 31, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Really?
> 
> Video is usually a 16:9 format, and sensors are 3:2, the 16:9 video can come from the full width but not the full height. If you have a 19MP 16:9 image taken from a 3:2 sensor you need 25.2MP for the full sensor. I'll let you do the math.


I love all the sharing and caring around here...folks doing maths for us and all.


----------



## sanj (Oct 31, 2019)

reef58 said:


> Ive used both previous 1DX and 1dx 2 on wildlife, you have to be very careful with nervous subjects, an occasional single shot in " silent mode" ( not very silent) . It depends on what wildlife you are shooting I guess, but take it from me, I and many others can now get shots which would be impossible with a noisy shutter , and only by using a Sony A9 with 20 fps in silent mode, a wildlife photographers dream  I can also use Sony A9 with my Canon prime lenses with MC-11 adaptor



I like to trust but verify. Can you post some of the photos you have taken with the A9 which were impossible with the 1dx?

Thanks in advance
[/QUOTE]

I never ever NEVER EVER found the shutter to scare ANY wildlife in ANY part of the world. Never Ever. No bird. No mammal. NONE


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2019)

sanj said:


> I like to trust but verify. Can you post some of the photos you have taken with the A9 which were impossible with the 1dx?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I never ever NEVER EVER found the shutter to scare ANY wildlife in ANY part of the world. Never Ever. No bird. No mammal. NONE
[/QUOTE]

WOW - I'm not sure I'd go that far.  I did verify that a flash will cause very fast reactions in small birds like chickadees! 

Jack


----------



## Pape (Oct 31, 2019)

yesterday i shooted tits 1-3meter distance with RP and i think they flinched.
Or they just noticed that scary pipe is now pointing them ,who knows 
I think good photographers shoot first more far with camera so birds get used to sound


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but *useless for most wildlife*


This is the reason there's barely any pictures of wildlife in all of history.

..oh wait.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 31, 2019)

well, depends on what and how you shoot wildlife. I photograph mainly African mammals and have never ever seen a big cat or elephant even blink when hearing multiple loud shutters go off at once 

when shooting birds in a hide I could image a fully silent shutter is very beneficial. 

And I'd love to have the option available for some of the events I shoot professionally


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 31, 2019)

maves said:


> The problem of the Touch Bar is that people didn't know how to use it and tried to give it functions that it is bad for. It's not a wheel, and it's horrible for settings like ISO or exposure compensation where you need feedback like clicks. What it's good for is gestures. Not many people are used to having that on their camera so were slow to adopt it and I was similar. I primarily shoot architecture with tilt shift lenses hand held! Tap left it toggles the level, tap right it toggles the histogram, swipe right it zooms in, swipe left it zooms out.
> 
> Now that I'm used to it I hope they put it on every camera they make.


OK, you convinced me to give it another try....
I also quite often use the 24 TSE, exclusively handhold, so the touchbar could indeed be programmed for displaying the electronic level.
PS: If only Canon had put the 5 d IV's level into the EOS R...instead of this monster!


----------



## PerKr (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but useless for most wildlife



Guess all those excellent photos taken with the EOS 1/1N/1V and Nikon F/F2/F3/F4/F5 just never happened because wildlife were scared off by the noise of shutters, mirrors and film-winding motors...

Meanwhile, the silent shutter is the one interesting aspect of the A9 and it's a semi-crippled feature...


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> They should have made a mirrorless 1DX III , Canon is so far behind the curve  It's fine if your shooting humans or sports where noisy shutters don't matter, but useless for most wildlife



Yeah, those loud mirror slappers are so useless for wildlife! There's never been a single decent wildlife photo taken in the history of photography until Sony came along, right?

You ever heard of a blimp?


----------



## reef58 (Oct 31, 2019)

I had no idea it is not possible to photograph Goshawks with DSLR's. I guess all of those Google images are posted by a bunch of liars. Learn something new everyday. Thanks


----------



## Kit. (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> Here you go Goshawk from 10 metres , one of the most difficult wildlife subjects to get close to, Taken from my hide , where I spent many months for this shot .


It seems to be looking at you. Shutter isn't silent enough?

(also, I hope you have a not overexposed image too. Would be a pity to spend many months in a hide just to come up with this)


----------



## Joules (Oct 31, 2019)

A lot of the discussion about new features on these recent threads seem to gravitate towards the extremes.

The cameras we have today allow us to get great results under a variety of circumstances. That does not mean that new features provide no benefit. In certain circumstances, the current gear has some room for improvement left. If you could get better results under a greater variety of circumstances without requiring more practice, that's a positive thing to me, even if those circumstances don't concern me. 

Nobody NEEDS IBIS, nobody needs more dynamic range, more megapixels, faster AF, more FPS, smaller files, silent shutter, smaller lenses, and so on. There are work arounds for most circumstances. But for other circumstances, some of these features may help some people.

Modern features aren't really about enabling new circumstances, they are about making them easier to handle. And it's fine if you personally have the skill or technique or experience to handle everything you want with current gear. But if new tech makes things easier for people who lack that or saves time by avoiding going for the work arounds, it is still worthwhile to some people.

And on the other hand, just because it is more difficult or inconvenient to achieve something with current gear, than it has to be, it is still not completely useless. If you won't put up with these compromises or the added practice require red, that's fine. But there are people who go to these lengths and they should be a knowledged as well.

If the only options for an opinion about a certain feature / capability of a camera are 'it works' and 'it doesn't work' these discussions are pointless. Some things work well for certain use cases and not so well for others. And for some people it is a problem if something doesn't work as well, for others it isn't.

I'm sure we all know that,aybe we should think about it more often though. The forum gets so boring reading all these "I need it, therefore everybody needs it" and "I don't need it, therefore nobody needs it" perspectives.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 31, 2019)

Canon-Chas said:


> I never ever NEVER EVER found the shutter to scare ANY wildlife in ANY part of the world. Never Ever. No bird. No mammal. NONE


Here you go Goshawk from 10 metres , one of the most difficult wildlife subjects to get close to, Taken from my hide , where I spent many months for this shot .
View attachment 187308

[/QUOTE]

Not this kind of blimp:





This kind:


----------



## scyrene (Oct 31, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> A key factor with wildlife is how close you are and whether you are hidden. Certainly noise is generally not desirable but sometimes it really doesn't matter. A long lens places the noise at quite a distance so it's less problematic and of course many birds, like hummers, don't fear getting shot anyway. Yes hyperbole is annoying but best ignored. I usually do.



Funnily enough the only time an animal was spooked by my gear making a noise was my sister's cat and it was the lens's autofocus that sent him running - I guess he could hear the ultrasonic motor and didn't like it!



Pape said:


> Or they just noticed that scary pipe is now pointing them ,who knows



Yes, a much more common reaction I've found is certain bird species take flight when you point a long lens at them - I've always assumed it resembles a gun to their eyes, as it's only been species that are hunted or persecuted here, chiefly woodpigeon and crows. I found that lifting the lens away from them and then pivoting was much less objectionable to them than lifting and immediately pointing in their direction.


----------



## Pape (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah should construct fake bush from camouflage net to lens hood.
I think it affects when they know from where sound comes. When shooting from hide they got no clue what causes that sound.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 31, 2019)

Pape said:


> yesterday i shooted tits 1-3meter distance with RP and i think they flinched.
> Or they just noticed that scary pipe is now pointing them ,who knows
> I think good photographers shoot first more far with camera so birds get used to sound



I think the animals are more afraid of a big human figure walking towards them with the scary pipe.


----------



## Pape (Oct 31, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I think the animals are more afraid of a big human figure walking towards them with the scary pipe.


i think its all together approaching human figure and scary sounds
or lurking figure what suddenly starts making weird noises


----------



## Jim Corbett (Oct 31, 2019)

All the greatest photos in the world have been taken with VERY noisy cameras. Your body movements and nervousness about the camera noise are way more likely to scare off the animal. They can pick more things than just noise.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Oct 31, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> This is the reason there's barely any pictures of wildlife in all of history.
> 
> ..oh wait.


Depends on what *you* call "wildlife" and how high* you* set your standards


----------



## pixel8foto (Oct 31, 2019)

Improved battery life is a thing if you use a WTF transmitter. I find myself turning wifi on and off a lot when the battery starts to run down. Built in wifi for a hotspot in your pocket is also good - those sticky out transmitters catch on straps and hit things in a bag or, worse, come off and get lost in the gutter. 

I imagine a lot of the technologies such as eye-AF and better sensor tech are transferable between DSLR & mirrorless so why not just import the improvements between the two formats and offer a better 1 series DSLR if they can? The mk2 is already a brilliant camera. Even if not a strong enough proposition to motivate you to upgrade, it'd make the idea of a 1 series stronger to new buyers replacing or buying anew and Canon have most of the 1DX tooling in place anyway.

There are some weird omissions on the 1DX2 which I hope they address:
Touch screen operation a la 5D4 - make it switchable in the menu.
Offer the same cropping options of 5D4 (more flexible ratios available) and offer greater placement and sizing fidelity.
In-camera image rotation in 0.1 degree increments - use the scroll wheel to impliment, would be very usable.


----------



## Aregal (Oct 31, 2019)

shunsai said:


> Same! Particularly the AF trackpad to replace the M-Fn touch bar. It's hard to imagine it could be worse than the touch bar.


I like the touch bar but then again, I do drink the Canon water.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2019)

pixel8foto said:


> Improved battery life is a thing if you use a WTF transmitter. I find myself turning wifi on and off a lot when the battery starts to run down. Built in wifi for a hotspot in your pocket is also good - those sticky out transmitters catch on straps and hit things in a bag or, worse, come off and get lost in the gutter.
> 
> I imagine a lot of the technologies such as eye-AF and better sensor tech are transferable between DSLR & mirrorless so why not just import the improvements between the two formats and offer a better 1 series DSLR if they can? The mk2 is already a brilliant camera. Even if not a strong enough proposition to motivate you to upgrade, it'd make the idea of a 1 series stronger to new buyers replacing or buying anew and Canon have most of the 1DX tooling in place anyway.
> 
> ...


Plus intervalometer, pretty please


----------



## TominNJ (Oct 31, 2019)

Pape said:


> yesterday i shooted tits 1-3meter distance with RP and i think they flinched.
> Or they just noticed that scary pipe is now pointing them ,who knows
> I think good photographers shoot first more far with camera so birds get use



I shoot small birds in my backyard and large birds at a local wildlife refuge. They are both really jumpy when I point my lens at them. Many flee before I ever fire the shutter. The ones that stay don’t seem to mind the shutter noise.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 31, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I think the animals are more afraid of a big human figure walking towards them with the scary pipe.



But that's the thing - you can often walk right by a woodpigeon and it'll ignore you, but if you openly point a camera at it from further away, it'll skedaddle! Other species vary of course. Not stopping suddenly was something I learned early on. Field skills are at least as important as good kit!


----------



## sanj (Oct 31, 2019)

I will go a step further: I have never ever scared an animal with a flash either. True story!


----------



## richperson (Oct 31, 2019)

I have mixed feelings on the shutter noise. When shooting sports I totally don't care--and yes it is by far my loudest body. Silent mode makes it quieter than non-silent mode, but it is still way too loud to be silent. The main time I notice it is when shooting theater or dance in a quiet scene. Then I really wish it was quieter, but often prefer the max FPS rather and avoidance of a bright rear screen in a dark theater. In dance, I have to have the high FPS, so I really don't have a choice.

All this to say, I would like it quieter, but if it comes at the expense of FPS, which it seems to by nature, then I will just live with the loud button.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't think shutter noise is the disaster some make it to be. However I have read comments by even very experienced photographers who have been using DSLRs for decades saying that the non-noise of mirrorless does open opportunities. It is not about moving from a useless piece of kit to a great one, but from bits of kit that lie on a spectrum.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I think the animals are more afraid of a big human figure walking towards them with the scary pipe.


Personally, and my friend concurs, a sitting human is much more acceptable to many birds than standing. It's also more acceptable to a lazy photographer. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2019)

sanj said:


> I will go a step further: I have never ever scared an animal with a flash either. True story!


Well Sanj I don't question your experience but I have shots of calm birds that then appear in the frame with their wings suddenly up and it's happened enough times that it's not a coincidental movement. IOW, at least some small birds have very fast reaction times and do react to the flash - although giving it more thought, I now recall having issues where the pre-flash seemed to be an issue.

Jack


----------



## Kit. (Oct 31, 2019)

sanj said:


> I will go a step further: I have never ever scared an animal with a flash either. True story!


I have scared a few Monterey Bay Aquarium employees once with my careless flash use, and they were definitely not plants.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 31, 2019)

One senses the silent shutter is more of an issue for wedding, photojournalist and some event photogs. Certainly as an amateur sports and wildlife photographer it has never really worried me, although in close proximity to wild animals I have exercised caution as indicated earlier. Sometimes elephants in particular become very fractious around vehicles and any sound, whether it be from a loud shutter or somebody making noise, is not desirable. But standing up in the vehicle, even without sound, is definitely another level of risk altogether.


----------



## TominNJ (Oct 31, 2019)

I can think of one situation where shutter noise could cause an issue. I’ve been shooting a lot of sunrise over the ocean shots. It’s surprising how many people walk the beach at dawn. I can imagine a situation where a woman walks past me, I take a photo of the sunrise and she thinks I took a picture of her and starts a confrontation. It hasn’t happened yet but it could.

I can tell that women are wary when they see me with a camera and I don’t take any photos of them when they’re close. I do take some when people are far enough away that they give a sense of scale to the scene but they’re small enough in the frame that they aren’t recognizable.

I’d be a terrible street photographer.


----------



## slclick (Oct 31, 2019)

TominNJ said:


> I can think of one situation where shutter noise could cause an issue. I’ve been shooting a lot of sunrise over the ocean shots. It’s surprising how many people walk the beach at dawn. I can imagine a situation where a woman walks past me, I take a photo of the sunrise and she thinks I took a picture of her and starts a confrontation. It hasn’t happened yet but it could.
> 
> I can tell that women are wary when they see me with a camera and I don’t take any photos of them when they’re close. I do take some when people are far enough away that they give a sense of scale to the scene but they’re small enough in the frame that they aren’t recognizable.
> 
> I’d be a terrible street photographer.


Which begs the question why are folks concerned with privacy by photographers yet cell phone use with connectivity to the web and it's hellhole of nefarious offerings is not even blinked at? The pervs and abusers of images have a free ride with cell phones these days. Bassakwards.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 1, 2019)

The deer who visit my yard and the yard next door in the late afternoon tolerate my presence on the deck pretty well until I point a camera at them. Then they slip into the edge of the woods.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 1, 2019)

stevelee said:


> The deer who visit my yard and the yard next door in the late afternoon tolerate my presence on the deck pretty well until I point a camera at them. Then they slip into the edge of the woods.



They don't understand that in English, "shooting" has more than one definition.


----------



## tron (Nov 1, 2019)

ethanz said:


> They don't understand that in English, "shooting" has more than one definition.


Ha ha which reminds me the fact that since I am not knowledgeable about birds i shoot first and ask questions later  (about the kind of bird I shot!)


----------



## sanj (Nov 1, 2019)

Silent shutter is great for street, auditorium and Trump speech.


----------



## sid.safari (Nov 1, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> For birding the 1DX noisy shutter would easily scare many species even in the so-called silent mode. It's a big deal and one thing less to try and work around with cameras like the A9. If they had a silent mode as least as quiet as the 5D4's it would be a decent compromise if you could still shoot at say 5-7fps.



It's not a big deal. Birders have used the 'noisy' 1dx and Nikon D's for the last decade in the field and come back with amazing, world class images. Silent shooting is frankly overrated for most wildlife photography. Most of the time wildlife is already aware of the presence of humans and tolerate it as long as you're far enough. Hence the use of 600's, 1.4 TC and 2x TC.


----------



## Pape (Nov 1, 2019)

sid.safari said:


> It's not a big deal. Birders have used the 'noisy' 1dx and Nikon D's for the last decade in the field and come back with amazing, world class images. Silent shooting is frankly overrated for most wildlife photography. Most of the time wildlife is already aware of the presence of humans and tolerate it as long as you're far enough. Hence the use of 600's, 1.4 TC and 2x TC.


yep but when you not pointing animal with camera and not moving they may think you harmless and stop keeping eye you.
Then you slowly turn your camera toward them, they may miss movement.
and now when you fire with noise they glance toward you and see you pointing them.
That point they become supriced and make sudden move or scared and escape.
With silent shoot it may taked some seconds or minutes untill they see you point them .


----------



## sid.safari (Nov 1, 2019)

Pape said:


> yep but when you not pointing animal with camera and not moving they may think you harmless and stop keeping eye you.
> Then you slowly turn your camera toward them, they may miss movement.
> and now when you fire with noise they glance toward you and see you pointing them.
> That point they become supriced and make sudden move or scared and escape.
> With silent shoot it may taked some seconds or minutes untill they see you point them .



Frankly, the fact they look at you when you fire the shutter is a good thing. Wildlife photographers for decades have got the eye contact shot because wildlife looks to where the sound is coming from and give you the opportunity to get strong eye contact. With a silent shutter I have seen wildlife photographers do all sorts of unethical things to get that eye contact.

I've had more than 10 years of shooting in Africa and India (and over 25 of being a naturalist). I can count on one hand the number of times I've been able to creep up on wildlife without them knowing. It's very hard to do...even in a hide, they are aware of your presence. They also get used to the sound of the shutter. What wildlife doesn't tolerate is sudden movement towards them. That's what spooks them. If you know how to handle yourself in the field there is no reason a loud shutter is going to prevent you from getting 'the shot'. It might in fact help you in some cases (especially with large mammals)


----------



## felipeolveram (Nov 1, 2019)

For those of you with 1dx mii does the touch screen work on menu items as in the eos r, 80d?


----------



## Jim Corbett (Nov 1, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> For those of you with 1dx mii does the touch screen work on menu items as in the eos r, 80d?


Only for images preview, afaik?!


----------



## stevelee (Nov 1, 2019)

ethanz said:


> They don't understand that in English, "shooting" has more than one definition.


They obviously don’t know English. The highway department used to put up signs that said “Deer Crossing.” But the deer couldn’t read them, and didn’t know where to cross. Now those signs have been replaced with pictures of deer, so they can understand. But then so can the predators.


----------



## tron (Nov 1, 2019)

Shutter noise does not seem the issue to me. Birds seeing us is (speaking from my experience at least). But I do not have 1 series. I use 5 and 7 series cameras.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 1, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> For those of you with 1dx mii does the touch screen work on menu items as in the eos r, 80d?


No


----------



## ethanz (Nov 1, 2019)

felipeolveram said:


> For those of you with 1dx mii does the touch screen work on menu items as in the eos r, 80d?



The touch screen only works to select the focus area when using video or live view.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 1, 2019)

stevelee said:


> They obviously don’t know English. The highway department used to put up signs that said “Deer Crossing.” But the deer couldn’t read them, and didn’t know where to cross. Now those signs have been replaced with pictures of deer, so they can understand. But then so can the predators.



Maybe we need to start ESL classes for the wildlife.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2019)

I think we need more news on the camera - this thread is getting crazy.

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think we need more news on the camera - this thread is getting crazy.
> 
> Jack


I guess they have to keep something as a surprise or to have the ability to change their mind. If we know how many Mpixels it will be we practically know everything important on 1DxIII. And there is the issue with other vendors. They may not want to disclose more.

P.S I always admire your woodpecker photos


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 1, 2019)

maves said:


> The problem of the Touch Bar is that people didn't know how to use it and tried to give it functions that it is bad for. It's not a wheel, and it's horrible for settings like ISO or exposure compensation where you need feedback like clicks. What it's good for is gestures. Not many people are used to having that on their camera so were slow to adopt it and I was similar. I primarily shoot architecture with tilt shift lenses hand held! Tap left it toggles the level, tap right it toggles the histogram, swipe right it zooms in, swipe left it zooms out.
> 
> Now that I'm used to it I hope they put it on every camera they make.


Really happy I read your post!
I disliked the Mfn Bar, switched it off.
But thanks to your post, I decided to program it the way you did!
And: now I love  it !


----------



## tron (Nov 1, 2019)

sanj said:


> Silent shutter is great for street, auditorium and Trump speech.


Why Trump speech? I am sure the shutter sound is much more interesting


----------



## unfocused (Nov 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think we need more news on the camera - this thread is getting crazy.
> 
> Jack


Is this new or at least a bit more detailed information?

https://photorumors.com/2019/10/30/...eos-1d-x-mark-iii-dslr-camera-specifications/


----------



## richperson (Nov 1, 2019)

tron said:


> Why Trump speech? I am sure the shutter sound is much more interesting



I think it is safe to say that no matter which side of the aisle you sit on, Trump is always more "interesting" than a shutter release.


----------



## sanj (Nov 2, 2019)

Pape said:


> yep but when you not pointing animal with camera and not moving they may think you harmless and stop keeping eye you.
> Then you slowly turn your camera toward them, they may miss movement.
> and now when you fire with noise they glance toward you and see you pointing them.
> That point they become supriced and make sudden move or scared and escape.
> With silent shoot it may taked some seconds or minutes untill they see you point them .



Nothing like that. NOpe.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 2, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Is this new or at least a bit more detailed information?
> 
> https://photorumors.com/2019/10/30/...eos-1d-x-mark-iii-dslr-camera-specifications/



That doesn't appear to be anything new than what has been posted here?


----------



## unfocused (Nov 2, 2019)

ethanz said:


> That doesn't appear to be anything new than what has been posted here?


Okay. I honestly can’t keep all the tidbits straight.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah... right... please we need more rumours, this one is long overcooked.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 2, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Yeah... right... please we need more rumours, this one is long overcooked.



Indeed, so much talk about wildlife, noise, and language... but we still have four more months until this is released, so I bet there will be more nonsense than rumors lol.


----------



## sanj (Nov 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think we need more news on the camera - this thread is getting crazy.
> 
> Jack


I am having fun. Pls dont stop.


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm contacting the Highway Dept about those signs, perhaps I should suggest Esperanto for the wildlife?


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2019)

slclick said:


> I'm contacting the Highway Dept about those signs, perhaps I should suggest Esperanto for the wildlife?


Why not Pig Latin?


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Why not Pig Latin?


Gotta be inclusive man


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2019)

slclick said:


> Gotta be inclusive man


And careful, you might "offend" some animal, human or otherwise.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> And careful, you might "offend" some animal, human or otherwise.
> 
> Jack


I'd rather offend a human than an animal, more than often, they deserve it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2019)

slclick said:


> I'd rather offend a human than an animal, more than often, they deserve it.


Oh, I don't know about that - depends on how big and how hungry.

Jack


----------



## Kit. (Nov 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, I don't know about that - depends on how big and how hungry.


According to Aesop, wolves are especially easy to offend.


----------



## vox xeno (Nov 2, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.


Obviously you are not talking about this 1DX III, are you?


----------



## djack41 (Nov 3, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I would hate a camera without it now since I very often need the level or histogram, but some times at the same time and some times just one of them and I can’t see any other way of doing both that and choose kelvin directly . A HUGE timesaver for me. And all in one button. What’s there not to love?


 Many owners have given up and simply disabled it. Not a lot to love.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2019)

Unless new things are trivial simple the average brain doesn't want to deal with the learning curve. Those who are willing to put in the effort, benefit, while others are content to not know what they are missing and it'll always be that way. I experienced this with my 1DX2 purchase - I read and re-read and practised and experimented, especially with the focus options. When I presented some of this to good old Artie he was unwilling to consider any of it, not even just back button focus. Why should I care if others don't want to take advantage ... I'll share with those who want to improve and keep quiet with those who don't.

Jack


----------



## Xavitxaung (Nov 4, 2019)

If in live view works so well, if you attach the EOS M6 Mark II viewfinder (in the hotshoe) you can get a better camera, well or a better version of that one and then, use the screen as an EOS R...


----------



## miggyt (Nov 4, 2019)

the eye-af improvements via live view sounds amazing... but im thinking steadily holding the 1DX (and with a big lens) a few inches in front of you will strain your arms in a very short period of time.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 4, 2019)

Xavitxaung said:


> If in live view works so well, if you attach the EOS M6 Mark II viewfinder (in the hotshoe) you can get a better camera, well or a better version of that one and then, use the screen as an EOS R...


Not that anyone would , but it would be interesting if the 1DX-3 were to actually support that EVF accessory.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2019)

miggyt said:


> the eye-af improvements via live view sounds amazing... but im thinking steadily holding the 1DX (and with a big lens) a few inches in front of you will strain your arms in a very short period of time.


I've done it shooting video and it's practically impossible. However with a gimbal it's a little better.

Jack


----------



## Pape (Nov 4, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> Not that anyone would , but it would be interesting if the 1DX-3 were to actually support that EVF accessory.


why wouldnt anyone? i would use what works best on certain situation?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2019)

miggyt said:


> the eye-af improvements via live view sounds amazing... but im thinking steadily holding the 1DX (and with a big lens) a few inches in front of you will strain your arms in a very short period of time.


I see more and more pros and amateurs shooting via the rear screen with the camera held away from them, not with long tele's but certainly with big and heavy sub 135mm glass. Lets not forget that for many years it was common to use waist level viewfinders... OLED screens with much higher contrast and brightness output are making rear screens evermore useful for more and more photography, in portrait environments it is very nice being able to maintain eye contact with the subject, or at least not have a big camera and lens between you.


----------



## Pape (Nov 4, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I see more and more pros and amateurs shooting via the rear screen with the camera held away from them, not with long tele's but certainly with big and heavy sub 135mm glass. Lets not forget that for many years it was common to use waist level viewfinders... OLED screens with much higher contrast and brightness output are making rear screens evermore useful for more and more photography, in portrait environments it is very nice being able to maintain eye contact with the subject, or at least not have a big camera and lens between you.


Does portrait photographers use 1D serie cameras?


----------



## sanj (Nov 4, 2019)

miggyt said:


> the eye-af improvements via live view sounds amazing... but im thinking steadily holding the 1DX (and with a big lens) a few inches in front of you will strain your arms in a very short period of time.



Modern technology has provided us with a device called a tripod. And it is regularly used for video.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 4, 2019)

miggyt said:


> the eye-af improvements via live view sounds amazing... but im thinking steadily holding the 1DX (and with a big lens) a few inches in front of you will strain your arms in a very short period of time.


Agreed. Since my main interest in eye-af is for sports shooting, there is simply no way I could or would use the rear screen for composing and following action.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2019)

Pape said:


> Does portrait photographers use 1D serie cameras?


I do.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It might be just me, or it might be an age thing, but I can't imagine shooting portraits (or almost anything else, except maybe landscapes) using a rear screen. I also can't see how I could frame a portrait while holding a camera out in front of me and looking at the subject. It just seems too unwieldy. I suppose if I had it mounted on a tripod it might work, but I'm just not a tripod person.


Personally I agree, I have tried but I am too old a dog to learn that new trick 

I'm not saying I could use the technique just that I am seeing more and more people, amateurs and pros, doing it.


----------



## edoorn (Nov 4, 2019)

^ 
nice work man


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2019)

edoorn said:


> ^
> nice work man


Thanks, I'd never call myself a 'portrait' photographer just a generalist, but I end up doing portraits of all kinds more than, say, landscapes.


----------



## mak9000 (Nov 4, 2019)

Profit007 said:


> To be REVOLUTIONARY instead of just 'our best version yet because we improved a few things' it would need to offer 6k video.
> Everyone mastering in 4K wants to be able to crop in. Shooting video in 4k is the past, not the future.



the great thing is, canon have already cropped you in on 4K so one less thing to worry about.








Don’t forget there are still some things they haven’t told us about so could be more. Sounds like a decent camera to me though - but I see what you’re saying about the 4K. They might be saving some goodies for the pro range of R’s.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Great portraits. Well done, PBD.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2019)

Click said:


> Great portraits. Well done, PBD.


Thanks Click, ever the gentleman. But I really only posted them to try to illustrate the problem of pigeon holing camera types, I deliberately posted a studio portrait with studio lights from a studio in Florida, a travel environmental portrait with natural light from Guatemala, and a location portrait shoot from an island in the Caribbean with Speedlites, just to show the very varied way I use 1 series cameras.

I also shoot sheep dog trials, kiteboarding, horse racing, food, real estate, products and anything else that will earn me an income, and the best tool for me and the way I travel has proven to be the 1 series.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 5, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I also shoot sheep dog trials, kiteboarding, horse racing, food, real estate, products and anything else that will earn me an income, and the best tool for me and the way I travel has proven to be the 1 series.



Just goes to show that it's a _tool_. A very flexible one, in this case, but the results are up to the user.


----------



## felipeolveram (Nov 5, 2019)

We need a new rumor post


----------



## ColinJR (Nov 5, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The EOS R touch bar isn't bad .. just that some photographer's lack the knack to implement it. I've seen scores of posts and videos where people have put it to good use. And it can also be ignored.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming 1DX III has a joystick and pad as two options for more choices.



BS. Do you use the R? Or just watch videos of people who do? I've had one since the day it was released. The touch bar is crap. Even disabled, it's crap because it takes up prime real estate on the camera. Also, annoying because it displays a UI when you rest your thumb on it, again, even while disabled. I agree it _could_ be a cool input, but it is just not well excecuted at all. There's a reason it's not on the RP or any other camera from Canon.


----------



## ColinJR (Nov 5, 2019)

shunsai said:


> Perhaps you're right to be skeptical, but an AF trackpad sounds great to me. Combining the tactile feel of the joystick for selection with the ability to actually back button focus sounds like a step-up on all fronts to me.



Don't get me wrong, I love the idea, (just like I love the _idea_ of the trackpad on the Apple TV remote) but it's all in the execution.


----------



## Joules (Nov 5, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> BS. Do you use the R? Or just watch videos of people who do? I've had one since the day it was released. The touch bar is crap.


So despite the number of people posting setups that allow them to make great use of the touch bar, because you haven't tried any of these or found them to be unsuitable for you, the thing is objectively bad?

If you say it is not for you, fine. But you come off as saying it isn't for anyone, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 5, 2019)

Xavitxaung said:


> If in live view works so well, if you attach the EOS M6 Mark II viewfinder (in the hotshoe) you can get a better camera, well or a better version of that one and then, use the screen as an EOS R...



Only if you consider a camera that has no way to control external flashes a "better" camera than one that can.


----------



## serhatakbal (Nov 6, 2019)

While all brands do 10 bit conversion with a small firmware update, Canon is still 8 bit ....


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 6, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I like using the touch-screen on my R to move the AF point, but hate how easy it is to accidentally move it with my nose (or, how you can't even use it if you have your screen flipped in).



wtf really?! Can't use it while flipping?! that sounds really annoying and not thought to the end? Or I m missing something?!


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 7, 2019)

Pape said:


> why wouldnt anyone? i would use what works best on certain situation?


It would be rather unweidly on top of that big prism box, no?


----------



## Pape (Nov 7, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> It would be rather unweidly on top of that big prism box, no?


you could keep it on camerabag untill too dark shoot with optical wievfinder or when truelly needing silent shutter


----------



## miggyt (Nov 7, 2019)

sanj said:


> Modern technology has provided us with a device called a tripod. And it is regularly used for video.


you can't use a tripod when you need to move around. a lot of action/sports photography requires you to move around (and react quickly to changing scenarios)


----------



## miggyt (Nov 7, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I see more and more pros and amateurs shooting via the rear screen with the camera held away from them, not with long tele's but certainly with big and heavy sub 135mm glass. Lets not forget that for many years it was common to use waist level viewfinders... OLED screens with much higher contrast and brightness output are making rear screens evermore useful for more and more photography, in portrait environments it is very nice being able to maintain eye contact with the subject, or at least not have a big camera and lens between you.



yeah its become common to shoot that way but with much smaller mirrorless cameras


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 7, 2019)

miggyt said:


> yeah its become common to shoot that way but with much smaller mirrorless cameras


Thats because most mirrorless are smaller! But I've seen people shooting with GFX 50's and 100's doing it and they are the same size as a 1 series and the lenses are not small.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 8, 2019)

sanj said:


> I like to trust but verify. Can you post some of the photos you have taken with the A9 which were impossible with the 1dx?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I never ever NEVER EVER found the shutter to scare ANY wildlife in ANY part of the world. Never Ever. No bird. No mammal. NONE
[/QUOTE]

I have been in situations(on the deck of a boat parked in the ice with approaching polar Bears) where it was a must to go to silent shutter mode on a 7d2. there was one D500 shooter who had to be pulled up and told to go quiet because his shutter was very audible to the bear at a distance of 30m. And both of those cameras are magnitudes of order quieter than a 1dx2


----------



## miggyt (Nov 8, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Thats because most mirrorless are smaller! But I've seen people shooting with GFX 50's and 100's doing it and they are the same size as a 1 series and the lenses are not small.


its easy to say "ive seen people do this". but like i said, you can do it but not for long periods of time. its not easy to shoot live view full time on cameras like 1DX and GFX especially with larger lenses.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I never ever NEVER EVER found the shutter to scare ANY wildlife in ANY part of the world. Never Ever. No bird. No mammal. NONE



I have been in situations(on the deck of a boat parked in the ice with approaching polar Bears) where it was a must to go to silent shutter mode on a 7d2. there was one D500 shooter who had to be pulled up and told to go quiet because his shutter was very audible to the bear at a distance of 30m. And both of those cameras are magnitudes of order quieter than a 1dx2
[/QUOTE]
My guess is that if a dozen machine guns were going off at once it would be more significant than one. Also, if I were leading a group, knowing that noises might be problematic, I'd error on the side of quietness. Personally, I wouldn't make as strong a statement as was made, but here I am with a multitude of shots taken with a noisy camera, proof that it often, at least, doesn't matter.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 8, 2019)

miggyt said:


> you can't use a tripod when you need to move around. a lot of action/sports photography requires you to move around (and react quickly to changing scenarios)


Yes, hence sideline photographers use a strong monopod instead.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 8, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have been in situations(on the deck of a boat parked in the ice with approaching polar Bears) where it was a must to go to silent shutter mode on a 7d2. there was one D500 shooter who had to be pulled up and told to go quiet because his shutter was very audible to the bear at a distance of 30m. And both of those cameras are magnitudes of order quieter than a 1dx2


My guess is that if a dozen machine guns were going off at once it would be more significant than one. Also, if I were leading a group, knowing that noises might be problematic, I'd error on the side of quietness. Personally, I wouldn't make as strong a statement as was made, but here I am with a multitude of shots taken with a noisy camera, proof that it often, at least, doesn't matter.
[/QUOTE]
Absolutely. Most of the time I don't think it would make the slightest difference. But every now and again it will.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> My guess is that if a dozen machine guns were going off at once it would be more significant than one. Also, if I were leading a group, knowing that noises might be problematic, I'd error on the side of quietness. Personally, I wouldn't make as strong a statement as was made, but here I am with a multitude of shots taken with a noisy camera, proof that it often, at least, doesn't matter.


Absolutely. Most of the time I don't think it would make the slightest difference. But every now and again it will.
[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't want to give the impression that I love shutter noise. 

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 8, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Absolutely. Most of the time I don't think it would make the slightest difference. But every now and again it will.



I wouldn't want to give the impression that I love shutter noise. 

Jack
[/QUOTE]
Don't lie. We all get slightly aroused when hearing the sound of a mirror slapping up and down at 14fps


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 8, 2019)

For a classical Symphony concert, theatrical, opera, ballet a silent shutter Importance is hard to underestimate. Like seriously, I would welcome a totally silent shutter option even at 2 FPS, over viewfinder please.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I wouldn't want to give the impression that I love shutter noise.
> 
> Jack


Don't lie. We all get slightly aroused when hearing the sound of a mirror slapping up and down at 14fps
[/QUOTE]

Well to tell the truth, when I forgot to put the CFast in and dropped down to 12 I felt like some part of me was missing, so I think you have a point. 

Jack


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 8, 2019)

Pape said:


> you could keep it on camerabag untill too dark shoot with optical wievfinder or when truelly needing silent shutter


no arguing with that, and it would at least be a strong proof of commitment 


Michael Clark said:


> Only if you consider a camera that has no way to control external flashes a "better" camera than one that can.



At this point and at this level of technological advancement, the speedlight controller should be built into the darn camera or battery grip at worst 

how hard could it be, given the number of subsystems already integrated (wifi, bluetooth, basic IR for the remote, GPS, FDIC, NFPA, etc)


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 9, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> no arguing with that, and it would at least be a strong proof of commitment
> 
> 
> At this point and at this level of technological advancement, the speedlight controller should be built into the darn camera or battery grip at worst
> ...



"At this point and at this level of technological advancement, the _EVF_ should be built into the darn camera instead of tying up the primary interface used for controlling flashes over the past half century or longer."

There, I fixed it for you.

Or they could at least include a PC terminal...


----------



## Cyborx (Nov 23, 2019)

CANON IS DOING EVERYTHING WRONG HERE...

All we are waiting for is a crispy sharp and silent (mirrorless) camera with eye-AF, a reasonable amount of megapixels (20 is fine) and built-in WiFi.
Second we need an upgrade for the 600RTII speedlite.. 
We want a superfast, long lasting (changable) li-ion battery powered flash head. Forget the round design, just keep it like it was.. but give us an epic battery that lasts for a day instead of working with external accupacks and ali-express cables that stop working after a week.

So far Canon has not met these very basic needs for us, the average press - and commercial photographer.
So no wonder SONY got half the Canon cookie by the time this vintage mark III hits the market.

PS, 95% of all photographers don't not give a #### about 4K 8K, all we care about is that you keep these cameras into the 5K region. Pricewise. So stop raising your prices like a maniac and give the photographers what they need please.

How is it possible that the (former) LEADING BRAND is soo soo SLOW???

Cheers


----------



## Joules (Nov 23, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> CANON IS DOING EVERYTHING WRONG HERE...


Back to the bridge with you! You can't write LIKE Harry and EXPECT to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2019)

All we are waiting for .... It always puzzles me what kind of folk use that kind of phrase.  Trolls, OK, but otherwise??

Jack


----------



## SteveC (Nov 25, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> CANON IS DOING EVERYTHING WRONG HERE...
> 
> All we are waiting for is a crispy sharp and silent (mirrorless) camera with eye-AF, a reasonable amount of megapixels (20 is fine) and built-in WiFi.
> Second we need an upgrade for the 600RTII speedlite..
> ...



And just who is "we"?

It's just YOU.

Unless you have multiple personalities.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> CANON IS DOING EVERYTHING WRONG HERE...



When evaluating the quality of comments, a good rule of thumb is to assume an average IQ and then subtract about 10 points for every word typed in all caps.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 25, 2019)

unfocused said:


> When evaluating the quality of comments, a good rule of thumb is to assume an average IQ and then subtract about 10 points for every word typed in all caps.



LET US SEE HOW POSSIBLE IT IS TO HAVE A NEGATIVE iq SCORE.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2019)

What we need is some more news to quibble about.

Jack


----------

